

Apple Cracking Down on Sites Selling Access to iOS 6 Developer Betas - paulschlacter
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/07/08/apple-cracking-down-on-sites-selling-access-to-ios-6-developer-betas/

======
michaelpinto
Why not just this into a business and charge fanboys $1000 to get the new
thing before everyone else?

